# snake rack help



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

does anyone know where i can find instructions for building your own snake rack as i want to build one but dont really know where to start


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

You're going to have to modify the dimensions to bespoke to your own requirements but here's a nice step-by-step from the chondro breeder Greg Maxwell;

Building a rack

cheers

Stuart


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

check my site out has a step by step guide, hope it helps
rob


----------

